
Welsh funeral service interrupted by pornography played on Smart TV - vvvv
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/01/28/welsh-funeral-service-interrupted-by-pornography-played-on-smart-tv/
======
vvvv
At least he was already stiff.

This may seem humorous at first, but seriously... it makes me a little bit sad
that normal people can't even sort their TV's out any more without an
"engineer".

